# Journal For Trauma......



## Trauma RN (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok Ive been trying to work on a Journal of what I have been doing...I would love and am in need of any help that all you wonderful wealth of knowledge can offer me.....I will post pics as I go along...I might need help with this as it is really hard to do by one's self.....how Jen got her back shots I'll never know....

OK Here it is:
I used to compete, placed 2nd in the heavy weight Miss Michigan for 2 yrs running....took some time off for school and life......now I am back in full force and will take OVER ALL this summer in Michigan........ and then we'll see... me in 1st F**CKIN place...

Age 46 (yes I know)
Height: 5 9
weight 175
Not a newbie to competition and cycling  

OK here is what I take:

I have developed some side effects...as with most females, I did get a lower voice, no big deal, as I had a lower voice from previous cycles. My sex drive is off the hook....morning, noon and night... NO JOKE ON THIS.....oh geeeez help me... (as I have no partner at this time) LOL if you boyz are wantin yr partner amped up, slip her some test, and yr g2g....I have done Deca and Winstrol V (might want to goggle that) in the past.....but NEVER and I mean NEVER have been amp up like taking Test before.....Facial hair was laser off before so haven't noticed any thing new there... Clit has gotten a bit larger but nothing too alarming as of yet....no acne on back, shoulder or face. I do notice a SMALL change in temper....I work trauma ER and have to be fast on my feet with pretty stressful situations. I fine myself having to really reel in my temper as I have been pretty fast to get agitated as of late.....just an example of such....had my boss telling me to change this patients allergy..OK no problem...just go to allergy part of the patients chart and change it...NP right...wrong...I Had her looking over my shoulder so close I could feel my hair blowing with each breath she took to "help" me change this...yeah it didn't end well. I basically told her to please get off my shoulder and I would figure it out on my own.....O M G the BIG BIG boss of the entire ER.....ok hon real it in now....LOL...haven't noticed hair loss or have developed any unwanted hair growth,,,, I did notice an increase in my strength...YIPPY.....even had one worker at the gym call me a "beast"...hummm this is good thing??? He said he was surprised to see me in the middle of the free weights with the rest of the guys..."UMMM YEAH" , half of those guys have bad form anyway.....,ok back to subject at hand.....

My work out schedule is: 4 days on, 2 days off. With pretty good form...NO  TRYING TO MOVE MY ENTIRE BODY TO GET THE WEIGHT UP...Yeah we could start a new thread on that....if you can not move the weight without moving your entire body to get it up, then you might want to lower the weight...JUST MO and my pet peeve.....go slow and have great from VS moving the weight as fast as you can with shitty from...GEZZZZZZ ok get back on track here.......

day 1: Back & bicep ( 10,8,6,4 increase the weight with each rep)
day 2 chest & tri's (10,8,6,4 increase the weight with each rep)
day 3 shoulders, Hams (10,8,6,4 increase the weight with each rep)
day 4 legs (guads) (10,8,6,4 increase the weight with each rep)

All of my work out are 10/8/6/4 and I increase my weight each time, if by the 4th set I cant get a "good" pump I go lighter weight and just rep the hell out of it, but only on the 4th set

I do abs & calf's every day...One day abs, the next calf, the next day abs, so & so on...
Cardio 20 mins after each work out, I HATE cardio so I mix it up with Eliptical, then the next day this glide thingy...and tred mill and so on...(GEEEEZE I HATE CARDIO)

OK on to DIET......THE END ALL BE ALL of it all..........
I eat pretty clean with the 6th day as a cheat day....I eat on my 6th day anything I want........no fast foods though....
Here is where I need help.....I am in the clean bulk stage of the game.....I DO NOT WANT TO JUNK BULK.....
My schedule is pretty jacked up as I work 3 12 hours days during the week. I work 7a-7p, 3 days a week. Not all the same 3 days.....
so here is what I have...
With my activity and total calorie intake should be about 2600 FOR A LEAN CLEAN BULK
40% protein 40% carb and 20% FAT
I also take Creatine Select Pre-workout 
Glutamine Select with BCAA during & post work out
Omega 3
CoQ10
I do drink a protein drink "UMP" later in the day.
Ill post the times and the exact food intake once I have it dialed in....
OK I thinks that about it then.....
Thanks...


----------



## Joliver (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks methodical.  Process driven people are always successful.  

I am a powerlifter, so my diet advice is to eat what you can overpower and hold down.  You probably don't want my take on that.  

Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2014)

This should be interesting. I'm in


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2014)

Way to go Trauma! I've been waiting for you.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm hooked Trauma and intrigued, and somewhat turned on. So please go on......


----------



## bronco (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm hooked...Good luck


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2014)

awesome lady, can't wait to see how things progress!!!!! 

and back shots were taken with camera set up facing my mirror ..lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 2, 2014)

Best of Luck!!! I'm subscribed.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm down to follow.  Great post and can't wait for more!


----------



## AliCat (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Trauma.  The journal idea really helps to see what works and what is possible.  I've got a long way to go, but after lurking around here and picking up new ideas and advice, I'm seeing results.


----------



## Jada (Jan 2, 2014)

Following ur log , like the details


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 2, 2014)

Interested to see where you will go!  One thing I may add, doing hamstrings the day before quads is overkill imo as you will most likely be hitting hams with quads and so on. I'd probably put quads on day one and hams on day 4. Just a suggestion, good luck!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 2, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Interested to see where you will go!  One thing I may add, doing hamstrings the day before quads is overkill imo as you will most likely be hitting hams with quads and so on. I'd probably put quads on day one and hams on day 4. Just a suggestion, good luck!



Ok thanks, I'll switch it around and see how it works out for me....


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Interested to see where you will go!  One thing I may add, doing hamstrings the day before quads is overkill imo as you will most likely be hitting hams with quads and so on. I'd probably put quads on day one and hams on day 4. Just a suggestion, good luck!



This! I do quads on Tuesday and hams on Saturday...works perfect!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in for this, good luck!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 3, 2014)

Spongy said:


> I'm in for this, good luck!



Spongy my man.........HELP with some diet plans........am I correct on my calories, and break down of %'s???


----------



## Spongy (Jan 3, 2014)

Pm Me your current bf% and I can use that plus your info from the first post to figure it out.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in too. Great job with all the details and good luck.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2014)

and come on woman......................46, means nothing, I'm 46 we old broads ROCK!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice detailed log!!! I just realized this was a chic also lol a good size chic.. mayb u can share some pics.. I dnt kno many bbing chics..


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Nice detailed log!!! I just realized this was a chic also lol a good size chic.. mayb u can share some pics.. I dnt kno many bbing chics..



lol............................................................


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 5, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Nice detailed log!!! I just realized this was a chic also lol a good size chic.. mayb u can share some pics.. I dnt kno many bbing chics..



LOL ummm thanks I think...


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

Its a compliment dnt worry!!! ;-)


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to let you know that things are going great.....I am switching my shoulder/Ham day and leg day around so they are not back to back....
I did legs and really rocked them. I am up to 45 lb plate on each side, and  120 lb for the leg curl. The sled rocked too but for the life of me I cant remember the weight....

I think I'll bother Seeker for some leg tips...HINT HINT-----

Like I said earlier I will be increasing the Test C and Primo, and I will be adding Masteron...come Jan 9th....I am very geeked to see Jan 9th roll around.
Really eating clean and no fast foods...Now I just need to lay off the Molson's and I'll be all set.

I'll work on pics this week, I bought a little tri-pod thingy to help take some pics....
Thank you again for all of your help and support...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

Your legs look good from here but as for tips what you got in mind?


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 6, 2014)

You had me until Molson's


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 14, 2014)

The only side effects are a tad more "not taking any Bullsht"...one very major snafu while my co-workers and I went for a drink after work...yeah some "Richard Cranium" was being a total tool and was shining this strobe flashlight at our table......ummmm yeah basically called him a cock knob and was ready to throat punch him...OK that's another thread Im sure.....
and I did notice some acne on my chest...nothing on my back or face...
My libido is on fire...like a cat in heat...
Voice somewhat deeper...
All in all Im ok with all that......

My weight is now 180...I did notice my clothes fit better. Im 5'9" and Size 12. 

I did notice a HUGE increase with my weight Im pushin at the gym......My bench and squats are really pushing some great weights.....OK OK for a girl...its big....

my cardio still blows......WORKING ON IT.....

my diet hasn't changed, ok maybe a bit more hungry.....trying not to eat everything in sight....still no fast food, 

I did change the routine around where my hams and quads are not back to back....so far so good......

ummmm I think that's it.......till next time.....


----------



## Seeker (Jan 14, 2014)

" throat punch him" baha!! Love it!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 14, 2014)

****ing beast that's all I have to say.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 14, 2014)

Ive been working on getting some pics up, but I struggling a bit...LOL
Here one I just took of my MASIVE tri's...(JK) 

OK Jenner just hooked me up with photobucket thingy so now I will be able to finish uploading some more...I just took this real fast to see how it would turn out. The pic looks better on my phone.....plus I didn't have my sleeve up, just messing around...trying to hold my phone still and figuring out how to snap it without a blur...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 14, 2014)

Trauma,  everything is looking good, continue this ride!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Alpha---
I am pretty happy so far.....this board has really done wonders for my mind-body-and Im very geeked to take over Michigan this summer.....I cant wait to SPONGE to really help me with my diet for my show...


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 14, 2014)

Like I said Jenner hooked me up with this photo bucket thing...so I just snapped an arm pic...Crap cant get to up load....FKKKKKK


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 14, 2014)

Good stuff! Glad switching the Hams/quad days worked out, you should have some bulging beauts come show time!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 15, 2014)

ok ok ok ok o kkkkk


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 15, 2014)

OK im an official RA tard.....how in the HELL do I get the pic to show up as a flippin pic and note a link....OMG this reminds me of trying to boil the eggs...OHHH GEEEZZZZ. it cant be this hard...LOL


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> OK im an official RA tard.....how in the HELL do I get the pic to show up as a flippin pic and note a link....OMG this reminds me of trying to boil the eggs...OHHH GEEEZZZZ. it cant be this hard...LOL



How's that Trauma? I edited your post to do it but once you have the link for the pic it's as simple as putting the link in between these tags:


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How's that Trauma? I edited your post to do it but once you have the link for the pic it's as simple as putting the link in between these tags:



heeeheee YOU THE MAN....Thanks....when I saw this I was like what the flippp....heeeheee


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> heeeheee YOU THE MAN....Thanks....when I saw this I was like what the flippp....heeeheee



A little bit of magic made it into my keyboard hahaha. You have some guns on you for sure. What's your current goal now?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 15, 2014)

Trauma you  are one funny gal! Lol looks like you've been lifting some weights dere


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking huge woman!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 21, 2014)

looking good, and you got bigger arms than BigHerm.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> looking good, and you got bigger arms than BigHerm.



So does my daughters parakeet Linda.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 27, 2014)

I have decided that today is really the beginning of no more BS with my cardio. Im stepping that up 100%, and dropping the Molson's to only having them on cheat day...which is once a week. 
I have some plans that I need to get ready for and really need to stop F**ing around with the cardio. Spring will be here before I know it.
Was having some redness to my face so I thought my BP was up, but I have been checking it regularly and its been running 120/60 132/76 with one reading...so Im good with that.
Still no acne, like I said I do have some on my chest but that's it. My hair is good. No new changes as far as side effects....

I did take a back pic...O M G let me say how hard was that, flexing, ok trying to flex, holding my phone, take a pic that's not blurry...oh man..ok u get the idea...not the best back shot but one non the less....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 28, 2014)

I like back shots...


----------



## AliCat (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice back.  I was interested in the comment about redness to the face possibly indicating hbp.  I've lately been noticing redness so I guess it's wise to keep an eye on the bp.  This is good stuff to know.  Thanks.


----------



## 502 (Jan 31, 2014)

looking great Trauma. You'll do great for your show, and your other plans will be great too!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 31, 2014)

Thats a nice back pic!! Looking good Trauma!! I can see some Hulk in there


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 6, 2014)

Log Update:



No new side effects, and the redness to my face has stopped, so I have no idea what that was all about, but Im glad its gone. My BP remains in check----
My mood is spot on, no more snafu's on any outings...Ive been a good girl with no temper tantrums
Libido-unchanged..... 
Oh I do notice that I am always hot. I find I don't need to wear my heavy coat-and while at work I usually wear long sleeves under my scrubs and just finding it way too hot....

My cardio is steady with no messing around any more. Even when I feel Im toast at the end of my workouts I still do it. 

Weight-185, Im up 10lbs since starting. 

Diet: I find that I am having a really hard time with breakfast-I just feel like if I try to eat when I get up, I want to throw up-so I make everything at home and take it to work with me. By the time I get to work Im ready to eat. So I'll have my oatmeal, or Yogurt-I have fallen in love with Chobani Greek Yofurt...OMG let me tell you---and then I'll have 4 egg white and 1 full hard boiled egg. Im trying to eat every 3 hrs.

I ran out of Creatine and haven't had it for the last 2 weeks. Don't know if I should get it again or not-really haven't notice any diff without it...any thoughts about this?
Still taking Glutamine with BCAA, Omega, and CoQ10

My strength is increasing-

I benched 190 x 3, needed major help with the 4th one

My tri's are really surprising me as they are the best muscle group on me..go figure....
My back used to be but man, my tri's are on fire......

My leg strength is not coming along like I want. For being a big girl, one would think I could squat more weight...My squats are 190 x 4 then I start to feel it in my knees and lower back. I don't want to injure myself so I don't push those.  Any help or thoughts on that? I might just have to live without pushing major weights on squats. 
Also was wanting to know about foot placement with the sled? I heard if you angle your toes out more it will work on the outer part of the quad--yes-no-maybe so?? 

Thank you everyone for all of your help, ideas, and critiques.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 7, 2014)

in this pic my left calf looks way smaller...I thinks its the angle....I did measure them and they are the same...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

Im the same way Trauma. Hard to eat right when you awake. I need at least an hour to get hungry unless I wake n bake 

Nice calves girl! Even the ladies of UG have better legs than me!! LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about replacing the over counter supps.  Just my opinion.

All I can say is I am now a believer in high reps for legs! Don't worry so much about the weight 

For quads, I keep a shoulder width stance and position my toes out just slightly unless I'm doing sumo squats


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Trauma, if you're getting adequate protein intake from whole food sources and/or protein powder I would drop the BCAA's. The omegas and CoQ10 could be beneficial but with the omegas it again depends on whether or not you're getting enough in your diet. Creatine is the only one I will say that you should definitely replace. Creatine has too many benefits to not use it IMO and it's extremely safe long term/chronic use. The only time you'd need to come off it is 4-8wks before a show so as to get rid of any water retention from it. Good luck


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Here is where I need help.....I am in the clean bulk stage of the game.....I DO NOT WANT TO JUNK BULK.....
> My schedule is pretty jacked up as I work 3 12 hours days during the week. I work 7a-7p, 3 days a week. Not all the same 3 days.....
> so here is what I have...
> With my activity and total calorie intake should be about 2600 FOR A LEAN CLEAN BULK
> ...



So, my question is what portion of this do you need help with? Are you having a hard time getting your calories in, or are you fighting hunger, or just looking for meal ideas with that nutty schedule?


----------



## AliCat (Feb 7, 2014)

Keep the specifics coming. It's a great guide for us beginners.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 7, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> So, my question is what portion of this do you need help with? Are you having a hard time getting your calories in, or are you fighting hunger, or just looking for meal ideas with that nutty schedule?



I guess I am having a hard time getting the calories in. When I think Ive gotten them all in, yeah not even close. I try to eat every 3 hrs, but while at work it is too hard, unless I drink my protein shakes. I work trauma ER so I have been know to drink my shake in the trauma rooms...YEAH I KNOW I KNOW......not while a code is going on mind you, but when everything settles down and I have to monitor the patient......like right now, Im working in triage, and eating my hard boild eggs between patients coming in.....


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Trauma, if you're getting adequate protein intake from whole food sources and/or protein powder I would drop the BCAA's. The omegas and CoQ10 could be beneficial but with the omegas it again depends on whether or not you're getting enough in your diet. Creatine is the only one I will say that you should definitely replace. Creatine has too many benefits to not use it IMO and it's extremely safe long term/chronic use. The only time you'd need to come off it is 4-8wks before a show so as to get rid of any water retention from it. Good luck



Thanks DOC, I am trying to get my protein in on my work days, usually in the form of shakes. On my days off its no big deal and can get it in. I will for sure rebuy the Creatine then.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

Creatine works well for my wife. She's put on 6 lbs of muscle in a few months with it. Confirmed with bod pod testing. I know it sounds ridiculously high, but she was pretty much doing show prep from March through November. She did a show in June and Nov. So she was pretty depleted and ready to grow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Thanks DOC, I am trying to get my protein in on my work days, usually in the form of shakes. On my days off its no big deal and can get it in. I will for sure rebuy the Creatine then.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



Just get your nutrients in whenever possible Trauma. Every 3 hrs or 1big meal a day. Makes no difference in the big picture. I too rely on protein shakes a lot some days. Some days up to 150g of protein come from shakes. It's unavoidable for me but doesn't bother me either. 

Seeker's advice with creatine is to go with a brand that has the creapure logo meaning it's from Germany and high quality. I went with ON creatine bc it was on same and cheap and they have the creapure stamp. Go with regular monohydrate and 3-5g daily. That's it and a 2-3konth supply should cost around 20$. Now go back to saving lives and wining shows


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know, I've used creatine a few different times, didn't notice anything


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I don't know, I've used creatine a few different times, didn't notice anything



That's because you're juiced to the gills 

Not everyone responds to creatine. I think the studies showed like 66% of test subjects responded to it. I definitely am a responder, but I know guys who aren't.

Creatine with Var is my favorite pre-workout....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I don't know, I've used creatine a few different times, didn't notice anything



What kind and how long did you use it for Jen? As DYS pointed out, around 10-15% of the population I believe are non-responders to creatine so it's useless for them (a possibility in your case). The other thing is if you follow normal dosing protocols (and I don't mean what's written on the back of the label lol) it will take around 4wks for the skeletal muscle tissue to be fully saturated with a 3-5g daily dose. Once you reach the saturation point is when creatine begins to shine but even then the results aren't as drastic as AAS. Creatine has been linked to improved cognitive function, optimize ADP -> ATP formation, enhances muscular endurance, etc etc. It's really a good cheap way to boost gym performance and very safe....if you're a responder


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2014)

Im not a big fan of creatine myself...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Im not a big fan of creatine myself...



stack it with 8/10 iu of slin & 4iu of GH.....its great than....lol


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> What kind and how long did you use it for Jen? As DYS pointed out, around 10-15% of the population I believe are non-responders to creatine so it's useless for them (a possibility in your case). The other thing is if you follow normal dosing protocols (and I don't mean what's written on the back of the label lol) it will take around 4wks for the skeletal muscle tissue to be fully saturated with a 3-5g daily dose. Once you reach the saturation point is when creatine begins to shine but even then the results aren't as drastic as AAS. Creatine has been linked to improved cognitive function, optimize ADP -> ATP formation, enhances muscular endurance, etc etc. It's really a good cheap way to boost gym performance and very safe....if you're a responder



too long ago to say...I just can't waste my money on OTC's


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

Lots of water and creatine ethyl-ester felt like the pumps I had from tren.   I got some crazy strength gains from it too.  I bought mine from true nutrition a long time ago, tasted like battery acid but i responded better to it than any other Otc supplement out there.  Highly recommend you try different types of creatine until you find one that works for you


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 8, 2014)

And OMG trauma don't tell my wife but, your back just gave me goosebumbs!!!   You're one sexy lady, I'm in for this journal !!!   Keep up the hard work girl.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 8, 2014)

Only creatine that gave me huge pumps was krealkalyn?  Some ph balance creatine form.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 8, 2014)

samcooke said:


> And OMG trauma don't tell my wife but, your back just gave me goosebumbs!!!   You're one sexy lady, I'm in for this journal !!!   Keep up the hard work girl.




I can keep a secret. Thanks.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 25, 2014)

UPDATE:

Weight-182 lbs

Side effects: had to have laser again to face, acne to back is starting, mood is pretty good...everything there is in check...
Sex drive remains CRAZY GOOD...I now have a BF...OMG....(no sleep) CARDIO.....

Strength in gym is getting better. The weights are slowly moving up.

Cardio is going good. Much to my surprise. I have upped it to 25-30 mins after each workout.

I was having a problem squatting, not being able to move heavy weight like I want, but I starting using a belt and it helped me out yesterday when I did legs. I was able to squat 210 this week. Up from 190 the previous times. So we'll see how this goes as I don't want to get an injury...

My goal was to do a show in May and Sept. I don't think Im going to be ready for the show in May, as Im not going to be big enough for the bodybuilding division once I cut down, I did talk to the promoter and he suggested I go into the physique division. Jury is still out on that. 

Here is a picture of my lat spread. My waist is 30" and around my lats are 47.25" I tried to get better pics, but my BF ( YES YES YES....)was getting tired of me wanting the "right one"...after about 10 pics he just looked at me....Geeez.....well half the time I wasn't ready....


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

Buff woman!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice spread, RN! Looking wide. Wtf ?? Next time drop the sweats.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 25, 2014)

and shes back on the pogo stick.....lol

happy as a clam.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

You are taking 400mg per week of test?


----------



## 502 (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are taking 400mg per week of test?



that's more than i'm taking now haha. i'm only taking 375 haha. I feel like a pussy now!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 25, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> and shes back on the pogo stick.....lol
> 
> happy as a clam.



He doesn't know I use ,so I'm not sure how long that will be the case. Another side effect of gear is enlarge clit...He just thinks I'm really sex starved. Which is true!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are taking 400mg per week of test?



I am. I use to use more a few yrs back. But that was Deca...I'm not going to up my test c. After this cycle I was thinking of switching to NPP. Not sure as I need to figure out what will be best as that'll be around show time.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 25, 2014)

Squatting 210? That's fantastic, Trauma. Glad things are working out well for you.


----------



## Manticore (Feb 26, 2014)

Good work going on in here.  Keep it up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deidre said:


> Squatting 210? That's fantastic, Trauma. Glad things are working out well for you.



i know....thats like DF/POB territory


----------



## Magical (Mar 7, 2014)

Get it Trauma! Get that 1st place trophy girl.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 7, 2014)

Putin in werk!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2014)

Rippin' sheet up, Trauma!!


----------



## AliCat (Mar 7, 2014)

400mg per week.  I have dropped from 250mg once per month, down to 60mg per week based on advice gotten here.  At higher does I wasn't sleeping as well and my heart rate was often up, even lying in bed trying to sleep.  Can the high doses become dangerous for females?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 8, 2014)

You seem very dedicated and inspired, a whole lot of things can get done with those two on your side!


----------



## Magical (Mar 8, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Rippin' sheet up, Trauma!!



Aww yeah, shes a beast


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2014)

Checking in, this a great thread Trauma....keep up the great work....may need to see a new back pic soon!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 9, 2014)

....enlarged clit?


Pics or didnt happen.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 9, 2014)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 20, 2014)

UPDATE:

Still working out with 4 days on, 2 days off.....cardio after each workout, and I meet my girlfriend once or twice a week for extra treadmill..

Gear:
I was finding too many blonde hairs in the drain so I have lowered my Mast P down to 100mg/week and no more little hairs down the drain... so I'll either keep the Mast P at that or I might lower it a bit, we'll see how it goes. While I lowered the Mast P, I have upped my Primo to 375/week. Test C is the same.
No new issue or side effects. No acne which I am kind of surprised at, but happy.
I took some pics today...still trying to get BF to take some "good" ones...but here is the latest....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Still working out with 4 days on, 2 days off.....cardio after each workout, and I meet my girlfriend once or twice a week for extra treadmill..
> 
> ...



Trauma I think there's a problem, you seem to have 3 hands in the last pic. Maybe another Masteron side??? Lol. Looking good! How are your weight workouts and when is your show?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

What would you say if I suggested 4 days on,  1 day off?  Damn you look strong. I bet you can knock some bros out with one shot.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking good, especially the cold nipple shot trauma :32 (2):   that side shot of your arm....wow!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 20, 2014)

OK SEEK, I'll try that sched with 4 days on 1 off and see how it goes....I end up at the gym that extra day anyway for cardio....I'll do it and we'll see how I feel.

Im up to 70 curl bars with help getting the last 2 reps up...
I changed my leg routine up a bit. I start with claves, quads, then squats. I did this because I was just having a hard time with squats. I use to move some plates, but now I just cant move that much, so I get the quads "warmed" up with the extensions and just do the best I can with the squats. I'm lucky is I can do 225lb squats. I need to get some pics of my legs up so I can get some help building them up. They are way too white right now...
My shoulders I can squeak out 50 lbs DB press 3 times, with help on the last one.


My weight is 180 lbs, but I just had to go buy new jeans because the ones I had were way too big. Im at a tight 10, comfy 12. All of my scrubs are too big too so Im heading into a size med in those. I was at an XL. My breast are shrinking too...but as Alpha pointed out to me, told me my nips are there... GOD LOVE ALPHA...
I'll have to edit the last pic....with my "3rd" hand showing thru...LOL----well I was trying to shoot it thru my arm....
As far as my shows go, Iam not doing Ms MI this yr, I just don't think my size is right, and when I start cutting down, I wont have enough muscle.
My show is Sept 27th Great Lakes-Ironman, by that time frame I know I will have enough mass by then. Like I stated before, I spoke with the promoter about going into the physique division part of Ms MI., I think I'll pass.


----------



## bronco (Mar 20, 2014)

Reps for the Picts trauma, looking good keep it up


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow...you look great RN! Definition seems to be coming through also, just an observation.


----------



## Azog (Mar 20, 2014)

Lookin' good! I think Seek is right...you would prolly whoop my ass.


----------



## Magical (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn Trauma, looking good


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd let you slap me around a bit....naked, of course


----------



## nightster (Mar 25, 2014)

Good thread!!! Thanks!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Just dropped by to see how cold it was, oh I can must be very cold Trauma! Lol!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^or could it be that I just hard nips all the time...^^^^^^


----------



## Magical (Apr 15, 2014)

Trauma whats up, you still getting it?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Yaaaaaa girl!! Where you been at these days? You haven't updated in a min!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2014)

She lost her dog guys. Probably taking a little break and grieving. Totally understandable.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh!!! Ok sorry Trauma!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the support on my dog...he had been with me for all the good and bad times in my life......I miss him...


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 16, 2014)

ok now on to my journal.......
As some know I had a Bod Pod scan done and while the #'s were better than I thought, it was still not good. I have a ton of hard work to do. So with that I hired a nutritionist/trainer to help me really get my Sh*t together.
I also ask to have my journal moved to here because I want to post some pics to get real advice and help and honest feedback.
My friends and family are all there for support but are blowin smoke up my ass....they are not meaning to, but they're family...of course they think I look good or ready to walk across the stage...my neighbor asked me if last weekend was the show and how great I looked...UMMMM I have like 30lbs of fat that need to come off, but he was being nice and so there ya go.....
Here I expect nothing but your honest feedback. If I have bad legs or abd's I know here I'll get the truth.
If I'm going to get shot, I want it right between the eyes... (you know what I mean)....

The plan is this:
I need to reduce my BF, I expect to take off about 2 lbs a week. I'll do this for about 10-15 wks, get down to about 155-160#. I weighed myself this am and was 178#. Once I get around 160 I'll maintain at that weight for about 4 weeks or so, and then see how the numbers are, and then start to cut for my show.
I stopped with the Mast P for good- too harsh on the hair, and the Primo for about 3 weeks. In week 6 I'll start the Primo back up.

My routine for workouts are really different. I started that last Mon. Now I workout Mon-Sat, take Sun off. Every Mon will be the same routine, every Tue the same and so on.... Every 5 weeks the routine will change. I did my first EVER Good Mornings....and Dead Lifts....OMG it was a killer...LOL well for never doing them before......
I was thinking about all of you PL while DL too......mad respect...as I made my way up to 165#....and was that a sight to see...LOL

Also he has me doing cardio in am...yeah I am sooo not a morning person, I'll hit snooze and take the very last min to get out of bed...so now I have to get up at 5:30 AM....but that's what I get for being a fat ass...I did it to myself, and I'll get worked off...

oh and the diet....HOW IN HELL COULD I FORGET THE DIET........
1st meal right after cardio
2nd noon
3rd 5p
4th 8p Whey shake with some carbs
5th after training
6th bedtime shake Casein 

Ok that is about it.......

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2014)

Come on, you got this lady!  You can count on me to not sugar coat things and only in a constructive way of course 

and for the record, not only PL do dead lifts  lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Come on, you got this lady!  You can count on me to not sugar coat things and only in a constructive way of course
> 
> and for the record, not only PL do dead lifts  lol



i love watching the cougar we have at my gym do her deadlifts...


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i love watching the cougar we have at my gym do her deadlifts...



hahhahahaha, DL are sexy fuukers


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trauma has HC in her corner; no other competitor has that lol. 

Can't wait to see you kicking ass in the coming weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hahhahahaha, DL are sexy fuukers



oh trust me.....i aint the only guy watching.  

It seems everyone does their sets opposite to her's so they can stare at dat a$$.  lol


----------



## Azog (Apr 16, 2014)

In for the coming changes Trauma! Keep kicking ass.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 21, 2014)

ok one week in for new routine, and started my life changing eating 4 days ago. 
Weigh 176 as of this am.
Doing about 30-40 mins of cardio every AM. Burning 200 calories,  so if I run faster I reach my 200 cals burn faster. Every Sunday I burn 400.....yeah yesterday was brutal. Plus I went golfing for the first time this season.... and walked the course.  Also a first. 

The smaller pics are from video that I took, and just took out frame by frame pics. Too hard to take back and calve pics by myself.

Here are some pics I took. ok This is the 1st ever abd pic you'll see until I get at least a 2 pack...

These were taken this am 4-21-14


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 21, 2014)

Back and tris look great, Trauma! Calves too! You'll look fantastic after your cut!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2014)

Lady, you got great stuff to work with!  You know what you need to do and you've been there before...gotta buckle down and just bust it out! Can't be thinking oh, this diet sucks, fuuk I hate cardio...that's all negative shit...if you want this, make it happen!!!  We got your back!

No excuses!! I have lower back pain right now and have issues with my right leg, my ass was still out running those fuuking hills because I made a goal for myself and I''l be damned if I fail just because I would rather drink a beer, eat  like shit or not give it everything I got! That's weakness...fuk weakness!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Lady, you got great stuff to work with!  You know what you need to do and you've been there before...gotta buckle down and just bust it out! Can't be thinking oh, this diet sucks, fuuk I hate cardio...that's all negative shit...if you want this, make it happen!!!  We got your back!
> 
> No excuses!! I have lower back pain right now and have issues with my right leg, my ass was still out running those fuuking hills because I made a goal for myself and I''l be damned if I fail just because I would rather drink a beer or eat a like shit! That's weakness...fuk weakness!!!



Damn that's inspirational even to me and I'm not the one competing lol. TRN if this don't motivate you re-read it lol. As Jen said, you've already been to where you need to be before. You know exactly what needs to be done and how. You got this one in the bag. Just keep that head high and plow through your training and diet like your life depends on it.


----------



## Trauma RN (May 6, 2014)

Here are some more updated pics taken this am.

Cardio is up now to 300 cal per am takes about 40 mins, with Sun burning 500 takes about an hr- if Im out side it doesn't take as long to burn

Diet is now scaled back too-

Weight this am 176


----------



## Iron1 (May 6, 2014)

Lookit those lats and delts, damn!

Keep up the great work Trauma!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2014)

Looking amazing sister! Keep busting ass and fukking up the weights.


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2014)

Damn woman, coming along!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (May 6, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Here are some more updated pics taken this am.
> 
> Cardio is up now to 300 cal per am takes about 40 mins, with Sun burning 500 takes about an hr- if Im out side it doesn't take as long to burn
> 
> ...




Damn Girl!!!  Thats a delt right there........Nice job and looking great.  Btw......still cold in that room    i took notice.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

Great job!! Keep up the hard work


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 6, 2014)

Great job Trauma! Those arms, shoulders and lats and looking great!! Your delts are fuggin awesome so whatever you are doing, keep it up! I see some nice traps developing there too 

And bless you for loving the cold weather girl!


----------



## italian1 (May 6, 2014)

Damn that's a chilly house. Looking good!!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 6, 2014)

You're coming along very nice. I might get shit for saying this but I'm not a big fan of good mornings and dead lifts pre contest. That's just me, you have your trainer I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Trauma RN (May 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You're coming along very nice. I might get shit for saying this but I'm not a big fan of good mornings and dead lifts pre contest. That's just me, you have your trainer I'm sure he knows what he's doing.



Yeah Im no fan of them either....BUT I figure Ive never done them before, so it might shock my body....LOL BUT I HEAR YA!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 7, 2014)

Let's hope it doesn't shock it in the wrong direction with all the dieting and cardio? If you know what I mean...


----------



## Trauma RN (May 7, 2014)

:32 (6):  
..............................





Seeker said:


> Let's hope it doesn't shock it in the wrong direction with all the dieting and cardio? If you know what I mean...


----------



## Seeker (May 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> :32 (6):
> ..............................



Lol just looking out for my buddy Trauma


----------



## Trauma RN (May 19, 2014)

Today is the start of week 6 for my new training and diet. 

Weight 173, I can tell my shoulders are starting to shred and I really have a 2 pack now... but of course that is always the last to show....

This week I start my Primo again...YEAhhh I really missed it, but I think it will be a TON better now that I can see some cuts starting...and I am looking forward to some more viens popping out...

I smashed my pinky finger in a sliding glass door, almost took the tip off...while I was at work, so I took Fri Sat off....Sun is my regular day off from the gym, but man do I feel it...taking time off I mean...today, Mon, Im feeling some better but still hurts like mad...but its just the pinky so hopefully I can just get over it..LOL 

I missed those 2 gyms days and those 2 cardio days.....so I feel kind of off as I start my week 6, but I guess I'll survive...just hate missing that time and the "bloat" feeling....YES I KNOW I am not really going to deflate by missing 2 days...BUT STILL........


----------



## Magical (May 19, 2014)

Glad you saved your pinky Trauma. Looking real nice these days might I add


----------



## Trauma RN (May 28, 2014)

UPDATE: 172, going slow but its coming off...
Here is a pic of my legs
I'll have to bring my phone in the gym to get some pics after working out...last night my shoulders were really look good.....


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2014)

Looks like you're leaning out nicely! Can see the cuts really coming out.
Keep on track, you've got this!


----------



## jennerrator (May 28, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> UPDATE: 172, going slow but its coming off...
> Here is a pic of my legs
> I'll have to bring my phone in the gym to get some pics after working out...last night my shoulders were really look good.....



Lol, were your ears burning! 

Looking great lady!!!!!!!! 

Question, is the goal to look like your avi again?


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2014)

I was wondering where you were Trauma.  Keep it up!


----------



## Trauma RN (May 28, 2014)

Hey Jenn---I want to look better than my avi..
I also dropped down to a size 10 in my jeans. So I started I was a 14 and now a 10. Even though my weight isn't moving too fast, which is good I guess..LOL and bad in a way too...


----------



## Trauma RN (May 28, 2014)

Trying for a better pic of the legs...Man its hard to hold still and flex...


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2014)

Nice going Trauma.  Shit's getting real!


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

Looking real good Trauma!! Nice work on the legs! Bigger than mine


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2014)

Nice! Your dedication is showing!


----------



## jennerrator (May 29, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Hey Jenn---I want to look better than my avi..
> I also dropped down to a size 10 in my jeans. So I started I was a 14 and now a 10. Even though my weight isn't moving too fast, which is good I guess..LOL and bad in a way too...



That's awesome, you'll get there and not many of us will know the total dedication it takes to achieve it  

Proud of you lady!!!!!!!


----------



## snake (May 29, 2014)

Trauma RN,

I went through you post here and must say it is inspiring!

Any chance that cell phone has a delayed timer on it that you could just prop it up?


----------



## Trauma RN (May 29, 2014)

snake said:


> Trauma RN,
> 
> I went through you post here and must say it is inspiring!
> 
> Any chance that cell phone has a delayed timer on it that you could just prop it up?



I will have to look into it, I have an I Phone...I tried to do a vid of my calves and then took a pic from that, but the pic ended up small....I will work on it. I had someone take some for me, but they ended up being even worse...I asked if he was having a seizure while he took them...


----------



## snake (May 29, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I will have to look into it, I have an I Phone...I tried to do a vid of my calves and then took a pic from that, but the pic ended up small....



Ow that's my problem, my calves aren't small, it's the photo. :-D   All around nice piece of work!


----------



## AlphaD (May 29, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Trying for a better pic of the legs...Man its hard to hold still and flex...



Trauma, this picture turned out good.  I am excited to see you through this evolution in progress.  And yez i wont call the obvious either.....bbbrrrrrrr.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2014)

Nice progress, Trauma!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 9, 2014)

No change in weight this am, but it could or could NOT be from the 1/2 of banana split I ate over the weekend. I caved and had 1/2 of one. Then punished myself for the rest of the weekend...

I took some pics at my gym, but it is pretty dark in there so this is what I got. So then I took a tri shot at home


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 9, 2014)

That top pic is crazy cool with the lighting/shadows.
Can really see those cuts coming though, keep up the great work you look fantastic!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice!  Keep it up!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 9, 2014)

looking mighty awesome lady!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet!!!! 
Your killing it RN. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2014)

I like that shadowy picture Trauma, that is awesome.......You are doing an awesome job, really showing.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 12, 2014)

If the RN thing don't work you could always start a career in arm wrestling...damn hun!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 17, 2014)

Weight-169

I hurt my right knee squatting a few weeks back, so I have been taking it easy with the legs. I wasn't able to do leg presses or squats, as just the "sitting" movement hurt. It is getting better since not squatting or pressing...Makes me sad though as I really love the presses. 
It never hurt to run walk or even to touch so that is a good thing, I think it was just a warning shot...I can do leg extensions and  lunges all day long with no pain.
A friend of mine took some pics so I am waiting on her to get them over to me so I can post them.
I find that I am getting REALY REALY hungry....DUH!!! LOL and have almost passed out, so I did grab some crackers and peanut butter. No cheating except for 1/2 of banana split a week or 2 ago...oh and those crackers....but other than that I am 100% right on my diet.
My cardio sucks, as I find myself really tired and want to sleep in till the last minute. I do my cardio at night when I am not so tired. Fasting cardio is pretty tuff.
Ok just so everyone knows, I am not complaining mind you, just telling how I feel...LOL 
I am enjoying all of it!
Ok as soon as I get some pics I'll post them up...

Have a great!


----------



## Magical (Jun 18, 2014)

Trauma I hope you start feeling better and keep it up gurl


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 24, 2014)

Heres some new pics..


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking stronger and more cut with every pic, keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Heres some new pics..







you can tell your tigher.  keep going ms Lady


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a back shot....


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Daaamn Trauma, cuts are really coming through!


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2014)

Great back  and arm shot. Add it to the earlier leg shot with that nice sweep and a complete package pic should be around the corner.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 25, 2014)

Got it all going on, very nice work. I admire your dedication and hard work, because that kind of work is not for the weak minded folks.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking rock-solid, Lady! Nice work!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 3, 2014)

Just an update-
Weight 166lbs-
Feeling good, but hungry though...
I bought a bicycle and have been riding into work for extra cardio. 4.6 miles each way....


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dang, those rear rear delts are really coming out!
Keep up the fantastic work, you're an inspiration!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 3, 2014)

Very Fine job Trauma......!  Looking great!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 27, 2014)

163 lbs, I go for my final Bod Pod test on Fri............
My goal is to get to 160 by Fri

I also am sharing my fridge.....this is how I pack and keep my foods...I basically live out of zip loc bags.....also I live on coffee, I have tried it black but just cant do it, so I go to Tim Horton's and buy a large cup of their coffee cream. So that's what's in the Timmy cup.......

My show is Sept 23, if my Bod Pod test goes well........
I had some back pics but half of them were blurry so I didn't bother to try and put those up......


----------



## Spongy (Jul 27, 2014)

Fantastic!  Let's get it!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady boss in the house! Looking solid!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be working with Helios Nutrtion starting next week...
Also, my plan was a show this summer but things didnt work out..and I wasnt going on stage not ready.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 27, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I will be working with Helios Nutrtion starting next week...
> Also, my plan was a show this summer but things didnt work out..and I wasnt going on stage not ready.



Smart move, too many do so and it's ridiculous.

You'll find more satisfaction putting yourself through all this by doing it right.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow trauma! You've come a long way. Great work.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 27, 2014)

Excellent work !!! 

Also it's a great choice working with Spongy. He' ll have you ready.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

Damn woman! I mean DAMN woman! You look great, by the way whats for dinner? Looks like I will have to bring the beef. lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking awesome lady!!!!! You have come such a long way and proving you just have to stick with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 28, 2014)

I am very impressed with how you have come along Trauma.......Keep it up!


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 7, 2014)

Weight: 158


My diet remains pretty much 6-7 meals a day, lean protein, green veggies, and small amt of carbs. I tend to swell up on carbs. Rice, breads, and pasta are the worst, so I have been using fruit as my carbs source. Summer time, love the fresh fruit. I do have Almond butter and Olive Oil for my fat. 2 of my meals are shakes, Whey when Im at the gym and then at night I take Casein to get me through till am.
My biggest problem is cardio. I was getting up at 5am to do fasted cardio but that was getting tuff on the days I worked, as I love to sleep till the last minute. 
Its my fault, but am working on it. My days off I do get up and do fasted cardio, not at 5am mind you..... My work days, I do at night at the gym.

Here are 2 back pics- 
I'll take my phone into the gym tonight and see if I cant get some better shots..

Thanks,

]


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

looking excellent, I love having a lat spread... Great work lady!!!! 

Don't stress about the cardio, you'll get it done!

Are you going to leave the gear where you're at or add something later?


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks Jenner....no I always add...LOL add take away add take away...LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> thanks Jenner....no I always add...LOL add take away add take away...LOL



hahahahaha, what's next on the agenda?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking good, Trauma. Sexy and jacked!


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2014)

That is a nice back you got there Trauma, excellent!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice work Trauma.


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 13, 2014)

trying to up load new pics


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 13, 2014)

...................


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 13, 2014)

ok for some reason I cant upload any pics....

I put in the following...







and I get nothing...so I will work on it...


----------



## graniteman (Sep 13, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> ok for some reason I cant upload any pics....
> 
> I put in the following...
> 
> ...



Try these RN, Check how many mb's are allowed and resize it to that , save to your source and post 

http://www.resizemypicture.com/ http://www.picresize.com/results


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok let's try this again.

No gear-so we'll see how this goes...

Weight 159 this am

Cardio is doing better, on my off days I do about 40-50 mins in the am, then start my day. When I work I do the cardio when I get to the gym at night. Not the best but I just cant get up at the crack of dawn for cardio...not right now anyway.
Here are some pic that I took last week and today.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2014)

OMG, looking fuuuking awesome lady!! So proud of you, I know how hard you have worked!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn girl..pics are looking good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 19, 2014)

Trauma, trauma, trauma. Damn fine job. And i see the special one !  You are kicking ass.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 19, 2014)

Very impressed Sister.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking great, Trauma! Good stuff!


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2014)

That's a serious tri shot sister!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd let you slap me around...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy SHIT!! Haven't seen a pic of you in a long time...you've made da GAAAAIIIINNZZZ!!!!!! Congrats girl, you're officially tearing shit the fukk up!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2014)

Sexy calves


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 11, 2014)

Another month---


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 3, 2014)

Here are some pics...No gear... but.....soon....
I went out and snapped a few fast pics....
My weight is 155


----------



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 4, 2014)

One of our female lifters on our team is an ER Nurse.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 4, 2014)

Damn! look at your legs thru those pants!  Awesome Trauma!


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> One of our female lifters on our team is an ER Nurse.



Hahaa You dont say..) Good for her!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 22, 2015)

I didn't realize how long it has been since an update....Weight 148, so here are a few new pics taken last week and the other night.....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking solid! Fuark!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2015)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnn trauma. Looking very nice.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking nice trauma.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you need a back rub?

You look great.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 22, 2015)

You look great Trauma. Congrats on the hard work paying off.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 22, 2015)

About freakin time woman! Lol! Look awesome!


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice work...


----------



## mickems (Feb 22, 2015)

is it appropriate to say a woman is jacked? looking good, Trauma


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 22, 2015)

So I guess your diet is working....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice job Trauma!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2015)

Ripped like a thrift store sweater.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 22, 2015)

great job lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice, VERY nice!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 22, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Ripped like a thrift store sweater.



OMG that's funny.....Im using this line....


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 22, 2015)

Im starved too...


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 27, 2015)

LEG PIC--------my suit will be this color...but fit much better...LOL


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2015)

Next time just use a spec of blue;
I don't have a lot to work off here......


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 27, 2015)

ok let me re-do it....


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 27, 2015)

changed the suit color for TJ......made it smaller so Alpha can see my hip insertions....LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 27, 2015)

looking lean and mean lady!!!!!


----------



## DF (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice wheels there RN!  What the hell is all over your vag?  better get that checked.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 27, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> changed the suit color for TJ......made it smaller so Alpha can see my hip insertions....LOL



I approve this message.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah Trauna mama what is that lol. You're legs are way better looking then mine. Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah Trauna mama what is that lol. You're legs are way better looking then mine. Lol



I concur with Herm!!!&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2015)

I preffer the one on the avi...how about the unedited one?

Pm me for my email.
...no im serious.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2015)

Also...we can snapchat for daily selfies.



BrB bookmarking the snapchat thread


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2015)

Kicking ass Trauma!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice definition Trauma, and great dedication also.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 4, 2015)

Those legs look amazing.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone...I have worked pretty darn hard....I can only do my best. Last year I didn't enter because I was not stage ready. This year, I'm going....this is a small show, (although I was told 50 females are entered in my division, hard to believe 50 but it is what it is and I want to do well and win, not win by default) kind of getting me ready for my "big" one that's been on my bucket list.  That one is in June, it's a national qualifier. 
My biggest concern is my abs and skin. I have lost a good amt of weight slowly but still. Abs are the last to come in I know this....I'll post more pics soon.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2015)

You need band-aids for those cuts! Looking great Trauma!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Great job Trauma super hard work youve put in.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 8, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> changed the suit color for TJ......made it smaller so Alpha can see my hip insertions....LOL



The scratch and sniff isn't working for me. :32 (11):


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 9, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> The scratch and sniff isn't working for me. :32 (11):



Keep trying, eventually it works.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2015)

Pics I took Yesterday...after a melt down with some cashew butter.....:32 (11):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 10, 2015)

looking frickin lean lady...great job!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2015)

Jenner said:


> looking frickin lean lady...great job!!!



Thank you so much Jen...that means the world to me...HUGS....

5 more weeks to go.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2015)

Need someone to rub that oil tan stuff on you?

Pm me.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2015)

Not the best pics, but like I said after cheating with some cashew butter, I was ready to just cave!!!!
 Ive resorted to drinking hot Cinnamon water........yes I know....I know....I can only drink so much water, tea and coffee


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2015)

#thematrix said:


> need someone to rub that oil tan stuff on you?
> 
> Pm me.



sure!!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn cashew butter. Can I ask what that thing is on your arm.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 10, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Thank you so much Jen...that means the world to me...HUGS....
> 
> 5 more weeks to go.....



 xoxoxox    BIG kudos...I know that shit is mental torture! Hang in there though, you got this!


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Damn cashew butter. Can I ask what that thing is on your arm.



Its called KT Tape...Kinesiology Tape for tennis elbow. I used it a few months back, and then SFG gave me some exercise to try and it helped. Then I was doing some BB curls and started to hurt again. Soooooo back to the tape and exercises.  

It stays on for about a good week. I shower and workout with it on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 10, 2015)

Seems like it holds everything together pretty good. Interesting.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn Trauma!!!!!!  Good freakin job!!!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2015)

Good shit Trauma! Look damn good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Its called KT Tape...Kinesiology Tape for tennis elbow. I used it a few months back, and then SFG gave me some exercise to try and it helped. Then I was doing some BB curls and started to hurt again. Soooooo back to the tape and exercises.
> 
> It stays on for about a good week. I shower and workout with it on.


Get the voodoo floss for that tennis elbow.

Pics look good. Waaaay leaner than herm.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get the voodoo floss for that tennis elbow.
> 
> Pics look good. Waaaay leaner than herm.



LOL @ Herm!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> LOL @ Herm!


We all lol @ Herm.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 10, 2015)

Real nice guys way to lol at me


----------



## bugman (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow. F'n awesome. I told you that you'd kick ass.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 16, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Pics I took Yesterday...after a melt down with some cashew butter.....:32 (11):



Looking great. Ripped yet still very fem, bravo!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2015)

Back looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep it up, looking good girlfriend!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 17, 2015)

More, more, wow!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking damn good RN!  It's a good feeling when hard work pays off huh


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 23, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Looking damn good RN!  It's a good feeling when hard work pays off huh



Thank you so much...I'll have to get some new pics up this week....I have 2 weeks and 5 days left to go....:32 (20):


----------



## event462 (Mar 23, 2015)

You truly inspire me trauma! Because of you, I've completely revamped my workouts! I'm really enjoying your thread and can't wait to see where your journey takes you!


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Pics I took Yesterday...after a melt down with some cashew butter.....:32 (11):




Nice job RN. you're one lean and tight looking gal.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 24, 2015)

These were taken last night....
I have 2 weeks and 4 days left....
I really need to drink more water...but when I walk my belly is starting to slush......
I know some are blurry but what can I say...Im weak....
AND MY SUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 24, 2015)

Great work RN!

Too many positive comments to mention them all but you're kicking ass.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks diz...I know my abs are not there, they are my weakest point. I have a pretty soft core, but I will be working on those hard


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 24, 2015)

Can we have a section in the redlight with traumas rhinestone bra and panty set.

Pls?

No. Im being serious.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 24, 2015)

You're going to do great at your show


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Rump, I'll do the best that I can with what I have...

Plus I AM 48 freaking years old mind you all!!!!!!!!!!!

:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey lady,

You've done a great job and like you said, you've done the best you can...it's all we can do. There are so many factors that are in play that many might not understand..along with the strict dieting/training and cardio comes the age, stress we carry from our jobs, family and just life in general. I have mad respect for all you've accomplished and wish you all the best on competition day. Keep your head up and make these next two weeks count...fuuking blood, sweat and tears, that's what it's all about and that's what us diehards live for!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 1, 2015)

UPDATE: 1 WEEK AND 3 DAYS LEFT...........
These were taken 2 and 3 days ago......


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm seeing abs!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 2, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> UPDATE: 1 WEEK AND 3 DAYS LEFT...........
> These were taken 2 and 3 days ago......



Wanna get married? :32 (12):


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 8, 2015)

Today is 3 days out from my show. I went and had a Bod Pod test here are the results...
#143.5
BF 11.8%

My water is now 2 gal/day...which I feel like a walking fish bowl. I have gotten lost too many times to say....Ive ended up at work on my days off and have 101 sticky notes all over my house. I went to work with no coat, while it snowed....no lunch....akkkk had to go to cafeteria and buy 16 hard boiled eggs and a salad which ended up costing me $23.82...

AND I WOULD NOT CHANGE A THING....I LOVE THIS SPORT AND IT IS MY PASSION...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Hell yeah Trauma! All damn day!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice work....


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 8, 2015)

Bravo! Ultra lean!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 8, 2015)

11.8. Damn trauma.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2015)

wooooo hoooo, awesome lady! Kill that shit!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2015)

You are dedication with a capital "D" Trauma, very nice work.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 9, 2015)

Im proud of you Darlin.  Good luck.

Dont forget about the $100.00 you owe me either.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 9, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im proud of you Darlin.  Good luck.
> 
> Dont forget about the $100.00 you owe me either.



haahaa ok BGH...I always pay my dues...You got it..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Lookin super tuff girl!! Excellent work!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2015)

ok lady, where's our update???


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> ok lady, where's our update???



She's holding out. If she doesn't post by tomorrow, I'm spilling the beans!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2015)

snake said:


> She's holding out. If she doesn't post by tomorrow, I'm spilling the beans!



Maybe she forgot!


----------



## event462 (Apr 13, 2015)

The masses demand to know!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok ok guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 13, 2015)

I WON IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Master, Open.....all against  younger girls...well Master was I think the same age......

I can not say thank you enough for all of the help, support and encouragement.

I want to thank SNAKE publicly for all of his help with posing, placement, and the small details that really helped me. From water, wine and creatine...I bombarded him with many questions, pics, and vids of my posing and routine...He was spot on...Even an inch to the left or adjust my toe really made a difference. He was brutally honest with me, saying I had too much fat here or maybe do it this way as it will look better for you..... So THANK YOU!!!
AND YES---he saw my routine before anyone...and kept the secrets...

This has been one of the hardest things Ive done. When I felt like giving up and saying screw it, Jenn would give me words of encouragement. Thank you....

Since coming here over a year ago, I have made some great friends and really do consider this my family. 

Im at work right now, but I will post some pics soon...

OK now on to win Ms. Michigan June 6th...

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 13, 2015)

Great work Trauma! Congrats.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job Trauma!!! 

Hard work always pays off.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats awesome Trauma!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2015)

UG peeps place when we show up to compete. Thanks for keeping the tradition alive 

Congrats on your hard work!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2015)

Very proud of you. You deserve it.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats awesome , congrats Trauma


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad I could help but it was a small tweak here or there. The product was all you and therefore, the credit is all yours. I was so happy for you because I've been there and truthfully, I doubt I could ever do it again.
Now get some damn pic's up!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats trauma, that's fukking awesome


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats woman. U should be proud if yourself.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 13, 2015)

AWESOME FUUUKING JOB LADY!!!!!!!!

So happy and proud of you!! All of that hard work paid off and you can do it in JUNE!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great trauma congrats.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats Trauma!!! That fukkin awesome!!! Cleaning house girl!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2015)

Great news Trauma! Fuking awesome for you! Damn happy for you.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone...


----------



## Paolos (Apr 13, 2015)

Fantastic lady way to go!  Love to see the master girls kick azz.

Snake's been holding out on us unless I've been sleeping???


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2015)

So awesome, I love hard work getting paid off with success!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 14, 2015)

This is an amazing thing you've done. It just goes to show what can be accomplished when you set a goal...and now, onto June.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn good job!  Your kind of commitment and dedication is rare.  Love seeing success like this!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 16, 2015)

Im still waiting on pics and the video. Ive emailed and called and nothing...AKKKKKK
I'll get them up the second I have them...


----------



## snake (May 9, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> Im still waiting on pics and the video. Ive emailed and called and nothing...AKKKKKK



So much for the instantaneous gratification of the digital world. I can still remember buying film and having to return it to the pharmacy to be developed. Waiting 4 days for them to call and paying what would now be about $35 for 24 pictures. You remember those days? LOL


----------



## stonetag (May 9, 2015)

Its obvious with the all the hard you do, what the outcome would be. Hands down the hardest, most focused person, I've never officially met.


----------



## Trauma RN (May 10, 2015)

snake said:


> So much for the instantaneous gratification of the digital world. I can still remember buying film and having to return it to the pharmacy to be developed. Waiting 4 days for them to call and paying what would now be about $35 for 24 pictures. You remember those days? LOL



I do at that....


----------



## Trauma RN (May 10, 2015)

Ok here it is May 10th and still no flipping pics. Ive called and called. Sooo here is what I have..which is basically nothing...
Come June, my peeps better snap pics or else...heads are going to roll...


----------



## Trauma RN (May 10, 2015)

OK now...June 6th will be here in 4 weeks....this is my National Qualifier... 
Time to step it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2015)

Marvelous Trauma! Absolutely awesome. You're the bezt


----------



## trodizzle (May 10, 2015)

Amazing looking, bravo.


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2015)

Wow, wow!!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (May 10, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! HUGS!


----------



## widehips71 (May 10, 2015)

:32 (19): :32 (12):


----------



## Trauma RN (May 24, 2015)

SHOW PICTURES...FINALLY!!!!!
 I know I need abs and hams...these will be on my list to improve. I have learned how to Sumo DL...yeah I LOVE these...Even bought some Chuck Taylors...So my next show is June 6th...the Holy Grail for me. 25 FLIPPIN YEARS this has been in the back of my mind..... I am 2 weeks out and just have been drained. I am carb depleting and it really sucks. I can hardly stand to just walk, much less cardio and my workouts...but we do what we need to do...
I guess this is why I am for sure a crazy B...LOL :32 (20): Doing things that normal people do not do, or even think about doing...day after day...9/10 people stop going to the gym because they are sore the day after...but for me, I get P'd off if I am not sore...I feel like I didn't work hard enough...

So these pics are from my April show...while I am not ready for the big time by any means, I did the best I could. I have a TON of improving to do and I know this, but that's why Im in the gym day after day...to improve...
AND well seeing how IM 48 years young...90% of the soccer moms can have flat stomachs and match stick legs....that's very easy to obtain...


----------



## snake (May 25, 2015)

Very nice! So after this, PLing huh? Another POWERBUILDER for the snake camp; I like it!

You'll find if you use a traditional dead lift style, you're hams will explode. PLer's have incredible hamstrings.


----------



## Seeker (May 25, 2015)

Very nice. Hard work paying off


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 25, 2015)

Go brunette....
Judges score higher for brunettes.
Atleast if i was a judge


----------



## Trauma RN (May 25, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Go brunette....
> Judges score higher for brunettes.
> Atleast if i was a judge



Haahaa thanks...I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 2, 2015)

So My show is this Sat...Holy cow has this been a ride too. I have been carb depleted day like 14 or so....YIKES, I start loading on Wed...so these pics were today and I think yesterday...
Along with dieting forever, I have been working some mad OT...I took this week off to get ready for it though...
I have been working very hard on my legs this time around, I have made some serious gains the wheels...next will be my abs and core...I can only do what I can do, and like last show, I have worked as hard as I can. I for one am very proud of where I came from to now. So however I place, just getting on stage is a HUGE accomplishment in its self. Plus this time around there is no masters section, sooo yeah


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2015)

You're on a nice run. Stay focused and kill it Saturday


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 2, 2015)

God Damn! Your legs might be bigger then mine!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow Trauma!! Very hot my dear!! What are you in? Physique ?


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> God Damn! Your legs might be bigger then mine!



I have worked very very hard on these.....and this is in no carb mode...non flexing...so I cant wait to see them really puffed....I have said after this I MIGHT want to do some PL stuff....


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 2, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Wow Trauma!! Very hot my dear!! What are you in? Physique ?



I am....from what I hear they are going to do away with the female BB section/division but I have a feeling everything will just move up...meaning the now Physique will sooner or later become BB...and so on...but they want to keep it feminine


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking great RN, you're a beast!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 2, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Looking great RN, you're a beast!



Thanks DIZ....


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 21, 2015)

ok so It been a bit ago but here some pics anyway. I ended up placing 2nd in Michigan..The girl that won was just a beast...while I was cut more, she just had size. Im working with some PL's here in Detroit to gain some size and go back at it next year. I am qualified for Nationals, but need more size to even go to that level.
The black and white pics were from the day after.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2015)

You look so good girl


----------



## Seeker (Jul 21, 2015)

Some great pics there. You're definitely prepared. That other chic is much softer then you but more mass. You seemed to be a better poser then her too.


----------



## Magical (Jul 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Some great pics there. You're definitely prepared. That other chic is much softer then you but more mass. You seemed to be a better poser then her too.



Agreed...looking good Trauma


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Some great pics there. You're definitely prepared. That other chic is much softer then you but more mass. You seemed to be a better poser then her too.


Yeah fat mass. She has zero definition in her legs. No quad ham separation or anything. Bullshit


----------



## Magical (Jul 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah fat mass. She has zero definition in her legs. No quad ham separation or anything. Bullshit



Guess she was good on her knees


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah fat mass. She has zero definition in her legs. No quad ham separation or anything. Bullshit



Maybe she blew the judges!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you guys...I worked hard, and this show almost killed me...two show almost back to back with no real recoup time, then no carbs for like 15 days...AKKKKK I almost lost my mind...

Here's one where my legs are pretty cut.
My score was 2 judges placed me 1st and 5 placed me 2nd.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 22, 2015)

Great work! Makes me want an ice cream!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats on all your hard work. You look great!


----------



## nightster (Jul 22, 2015)

Right on!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome Job Trauma!!!!   I think you had that one...............   On another note, I cant tell if it was cold in there.......hahaha.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 22, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Awesome Job Trauma!!!!   I think you had that one...............   On another note, I cant tell if it was cold in there.......hahaha.



Thanks Alpha... I'll have to post a diff pic then...just for you...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 22, 2015)

Great job TRN.  As you can tell, we are very proud of you.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 22, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Great job TRN.  As you can tell, we are very proud of you.



Thank you so much BGH...I worked really hard for this show.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2015)

Trauma,l will be coming close to you on Friday!! Headed to the NASCAR races at Indy


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking amazing!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 23, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Looking amazing!!



Thank you...


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 23, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Trauma,l will be coming close to you on Friday!! Headed to the NASCAR races at Indy



Yeah, I thought it was getting close to that time. You'll have a blast!!!


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 23, 2015)

You look great!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2015)

Goddamn beautiful work TRN!!!!! and body, if I may say so.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 27, 2015)

I was right.  
They preferred the brunette.

I called it. Dye your hair. Anyways 
I woulda picked you. Great Definition


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 5, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> I was right.
> They preferred the brunette.
> 
> I called it. Dye your hair. Anyways
> I woulda picked you. Great Definition



Hahaaa thanks....


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 11, 2015)

UPDATE:

Pic taken last night. 
Ive been working really hard at brining up my lagging parts. Traps and biceps are not where they need to be, and I just need to add over all muscle mass (who doesn't). When I dieted down for my second show last June I really lost way too much muscle mass. So I have been working at powerlifting for over all strength and to help bulk me up. I really like it... I work with some peeps here 2-3 times a week. We basically started all over from scratch and I had to learn how to squat, and learn how to DL.  Im loving DL.... I pulled 315 sumo a few weeks back...YEAH...ok I know that's nothing for all of you guys...but I was thrilled! I tried to learn conventional, but my legs and arms are too long and I feel like Im folded up in a chair...Im learning Im learning...
So Jan will start my slow down on the foods, but for now, Im eating a TON...Ive started eating Bison instead of beef. So I have a few more months to bulk up.....I have no idea my weight as I stop getting on the scale.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2015)

Sexy traps


----------



## Milo (Oct 12, 2015)

Trap city. Those things are no joke.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Stone, I am really busting my arse trying to gain everything I can


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 12, 2015)

How did I miss this one? 

You look great Miss T!


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 12, 2015)

Milo said:


> Trap city. Those things are no joke.



Thank you Milo, Ive never had traps, ANY, so that was a huge goal for me, and biceps. Man I want those baseballs sitting on my arms....


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 12, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> How did I miss this one?
> 
> You look great Miss T!



Haaa THANKS Hydro... as it gets closer there will be more and more pics....right now nothing but bulk mode pics


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy damn shit wow. I'd never believe you're 48.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 12, 2015)

Her and Jenner are the biggest liars when it comes to their age.

They always add 20 years on it for some reason


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Holy damn shit wow. I'd never believe you're 48.



LMAO...thanks TS.....
yeah I feel very blessed. I was the oldest on the stage by a good 15 years. but I work hard at having a healthy mind and body. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 14, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Her and Jenner are the biggest liars when it comes to their age.
> 
> They always add 20 years on it for some reason




Thats funny Hydro....thank you!!!


----------



## GotClen (Dec 14, 2015)

Looking forward to watching your transformation into the 2016 season.
All the best.
Gc


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 14, 2015)

GotClen said:


> Looking forward to watching your transformation into the 2016 season.
> All the best.
> Gc



Thanks GC...Im working hard...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just curious, is that you in your av?


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 6, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Just curious, is that you in your av?



yes it is. It was taken the day after my show last June


----------

